# WWE Fires Jim Ross



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/80...st-jim-ross-deserved-better-from-wwe.html?p=1



> Yesterday afternoon, I was spending time with my wife to celebrate  her birthday when the news broke that Jim Ross "retired" from WWE.  My  first thought was that I hoped he was in good health and that wasn't the  reason for his sudden departure.  After finding out that his health was  fine, I started getting angry.  really angry.
> Let's be clear  hear, Ross' recent actions were not those of a man who was ready to move  on from WWE.  He has been involved heavily in developing new talent in  Florida with NXT.  He continually worked as a goodwill conduit for WWE  on his own personal website.  He was in attendance at SummerSlam less  than a month ago, representing and working with the promotion.  He was  not a man on his way out.  He was still an integral part of the company.
> And therein lies my problem with this ridiculous situation.



Ross is one of those guys who is loyal to the core....he'll stand by the company even while the company is giving him the shaft.  He deserves better than he's gotten.


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 12, 2013)

I was reading about that as well, from what I heard it had alot to do with Vince McMahon being upset with Ross about not cutting Ric Flair off during a event at the SummerSlam weekend to promote the new video game coming out.  Considering how beloved J.R. is in the business I think being relegated to babysitting another adult is a slap in the face.  I think WWE is shooting themselves in the foot with this decision.


----------



## Scott T (Sep 13, 2013)

TNA bound? He did originally jump ship from NWA to the then-WWF a couple of decades ago...


----------

